# Daytime Swordfishing with The boobytrapfishingteam.com Trip#5



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

This is the second go at it with a different crew!
The crew this trip will be Broadonrod "Ahab", CreepingSquid, Matt06, Capt. Travis, Karen and Kevin(KSH9711):biggrin:

This is the husband an wife that bought the trip at the Swordfish Seminar last year and work and waves are set for TIGHTNESS! 

I have no idea whats instore this trip may be showing the winners a little of everything out there! 

We will keep the board posted with updates as they come in!

IT'S TIME FOR TIGHTNESS SUCKAS!!

STAY TUNED!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

That couple is about to learn what TIGHT is!!!!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Good Luck, Cat is on the money, it is time to "GET TIGHT!"


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Good luck!


Cody C


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Light 'em up! Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Go get em' sucka's!!!!:bluefish:

DL :dance:


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

Can't wait for updates! Get TIGHT!


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

The thread should read trip 5 take #2


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck to them!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im calling 32 Swords this trip


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

They just got signal.....Kevin and Karen have landed 3 swordfish in 3 drops!!! A 175# fish was hooked deep and put in the box. They just happen to be near a good Tilefish spot also, so they are taking advantage of that!! Congrats guys!! Keep it up!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Man, Brett's wife gotta be first class just like Brett to let her husband fish so **** much and for so long at once! 

Love these threads! Only problem is I keep checking the updates at work when I should be working lol keep some suspense in my life. Slay those swords guys!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm saying about 23 swords this trip


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Monica is indeed first class all the way!



saltwater4life said:


> Man, Brett's wife gotta be first class just like Brett to let her husband fish so **** much and for so long at once!
> 
> Love these threads! Only problem is I keep checking the updates at work when I should be working lol keep some suspense in my life. Slay those swords guys!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there a swordfish pot in the TBC?


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Is there a swordfish pot in the TBC?


What's TBC?


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

My wife lets me go out anytime I can for as long as I want to.

She knows I've been fishing since I was a little kid and doesnt want to change a thing.

This is the reason I moved to Texas so I can fish to my heart's content. 

The trade off for us living in Texas, she's close to her family and gets to eat fresh caught fish anytime she wants. So she's very happy & to think of it so am I. =)


I'm going to call it @ 19 swords this trip.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Terell i think legends is one of the very few that has a swordfish pot. Not sure why that is.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like they nailed some good wahoo and Karen caught 2 REAL nice dolphin! I guess they are HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

CAT TALES said:


> TBC?


:an5:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Well the last I got was they were trolling this evening for Wahoo and Cheachadas. 
The guest the trip are having a blast Brett and crew are showing them a little bit of everything the Gulf has to offer.
Hotrod I do not think we will see 32 this trip but maybe the next!
They were setting up for a little Nighttime Swordfishing action when i got the text a while back. 
The moon is still good for some nighttime action maybe they will catch a few.
Last count was 3 Daytime Swordfish a bunch a Wahoo and a few of them really nice green an yellow spotted fish!:slimer:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Josh, how long are they staying out this trip?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What is a chachaeda?

Been fishing offshore for 50 years and never seen that term anywhere but here.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> What is a chachaeda?
> 
> Been fishing offshore for 50 years and never seen that term anywhere but here.


Boobytrap vernacular for Mahi.(Boobytrapism?)-Mike


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*update*

Word from the hilltops is as follows:

2 night time swords were caught and lived to tell about it. At about 9:30 am everyone was waking up from a long night sword fishing and preparing to get after them again. That makes 5 swords and a pile of meat fish. I wonder whats next on the trips bucket list.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*full fish boxes*

Looks like the fish fry is taken care of. THe boxes are full of tiles and grouper!!! If your a sword fish its probably time to go hide!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Karen is tight on a good swordfish!! Get it girl!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

After a few trips back down to the bottom, Karen got her 175# swordfish to the boat!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Now Kevin is tight!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Kevin's fish was released close to 200#s!
I heard mention of having Kevin in the torture seat!;
It gets pretty crazy in that seat!
Sounds like they are having a great time and Brett has found some nice fish!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

"Welcome to the Booby Trap" :texasflag

DL


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like Kevin and Karen have enough fish to fill the freezer for a year!! 

They are bringing in 2 swordfish whole. If any of you are near Surfside, bring the kids down get a picture with a swordfish!! They will be back at the dock around 7:15 this evening.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

More video to wait for. They should have enough footage now for a TV show. Welcome to the Booby Trap Fishing Team! Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Did they catch 33 or whatever they needed to break their own record?


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome back!! Thanks to Karen and Kevin for supporting the Everyday Heroes!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Did they catch 33 or whatever they needed to break their own record?


That's next I heard. This trip was for a trip bought at the sword seminar


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like a great trip and they filled the boxes with some freezer meat!
Thank you for bidding!
Congrats on a great trip!

Boobytrap crew as always you guys a stellar well done!!

I can't wait to see the video and pics!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I wonder if you pay for a trip, do you still get a wet finger in the ear in the torture chair?!?!?

Paying a couple of bucks to avoid a wet-willy after 2 hours of fighting a beast might just be a sound investment.

I bet this trip went through at least 33 ice cream sammiches!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

En Fuego said:


> I wonder if you pay for a trip, do you still get a wet finger in the ear in the torture chair?!?!?
> 
> Paying a couple of bucks to avoid a wet-willy after 2 hours of fighting a beast might just be a sound investment.
> 
> I bet this trip went through at least 33 ice cream sammiches!!


That might be the secondary bid part of the trip! An momentary auction to keep the wet finger OUT of the ear!!

I'll take the "Over" on the 22 sammiches!

I look forward to the trip!


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

They also could have said meander if they wanted to. lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> That might be the secondary bid part of the trip! An momentary auction to keep the wet finger OUT of the ear!!
> 
> I'll take the "Over" on the 22 sammiches!
> 
> I look forward to the trip!


Yes !!! Keven was in the chair and got the treatment lol! It will be on the video for sure ... This trip was a blast. Kevin and Karen ate great folks and did a great job on the big swords.. The grouper fishing was also a blast.. They were working on those tilefish and grouper 2-3 at a time.. Lots of pics coming this evening and " Miles " will have the video put together soon.. Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Man!! That sounds like a great trip! Nothing like having fun and supporting the Everyday Heroes at the same time! 

Thanks to Brett and the Boobytrap crew for making it all happen!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

WTG boobytrap team, another successful trip to support the veterans. Kevin and Karen than you for supporting the veterans :flag:


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

It sounds like another great trip. My son Ryan was excited when yall got in. He enjoyed seeing some real Swordfish.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few pictures from the trip. I have a lot to post.. Ill get more up later .. Thanks for all the replies! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW you treat'm right. Congrats


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

great trip! Congrats!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Your great on the camera, great pics!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great picture with the crossed swords!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome pics guys! That chartreuse shirt looks awesome with that new camera. Glad y'all had a great trip with your guest. 


DL :texasflag


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Really great colors in some of those pictures! Nice job BT team!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome! Way to reward them for their donation!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Brandon as usual the pictures are off the hook.

You guys going out again this week? I always look forward to the reports!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I know you didn't just call me Brandon LMAO.






Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

is that sword bill laying on Travis's neck ? lol


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Brain fart. Paying bills, surfing 2cool and facebook and talking to the wife on the phone. Too much multi tasking lol.
Ahab your pictures never fail to impress!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL no prob bro .. Here are a few more daytime swordfishing pictures.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more.. Cheachada pics ar not that great had camera set wrong but here they are anyway :/


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another swordfish picture. ....


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Another killer trip on the Booby Trap. Incredible year so far fellas


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> is that sword bill laying on Travis's neck ? lol


Yeah... Make one too many smart remarks to Matt...great trip once again... Kevin and Karen it was great meeting u and thank u for your support of Everyday Heroes.... Jeff and Matt, boat is in outstanding shape and u guys busted ur tails to make sure everything went well, and Brett, just one word in the quietest voice u can imagine, "swordfishhhh"


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Boobytrap Crew*

Thank y'all for a outstanding trip it was a pleasure being on board with ALL of you on the Boobytrap. We hope to do another trip with with y'all soon. Travis thank you for coming with us we enjoyed your company & hard work as we did everyone else's effort in making lots of awesome memories. Thank y'all so much Kevin & Karen Holcomb :texasflag


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Out of curiousity , what is your swordfish count for the yr so far ? You guys always do an outstanding job . And would luv to have 1/10 of the knowledge about swordfishing as capt ahab . Stay tight suckas !


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Pics*

Every cool pictures Capt. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok ... Video of this trip is done... This is a good one!!! Miles did a great job! So good we are taking him on our trip tomorrow ... We have the auction winners going from the Texas Swordfish Seminar... It's the Make You Famous Trip.. It will be in about 10-15 magazines and we have a couple of collage girls doing the angling... Miles will be videoing the entire trip... Ill have the video up in a few minutes when I get to my PC... Karen and Kevin were a blast and first class folks! You will see them in action shortly... They don't mess around! Hard core! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Daytime swordfishing with boobytrapfishingteam.com*

HERE IS THE VIDEO FOR THIS TRIP.. MAKE SURE YOU SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE CHANNEL .. CAPT. AHAB/BRETT HOLDEN GET TIGHT SUCKAS!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome video, of your guest and crew. I love how happy those two people were with y'all. Pretty work guys I really enjoyed that new video format. And one more thing, "Welcome to the Booby Trap" Cono!!!:doowapsta

God bless, y'all
DL :texasflag


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Never let your guard down on the Booby Trap! If the fish don't get ya, Brett will !!

Nice job everyone! Way to go!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

How ya like Jeff's head lol?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome video! How long did it take before Jeff figured out you drew Charlie Brown on the back of his dome? LOL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jgale said:


> Awesome video! How long did it take before Jeff figured out you drew Charlie Brown on the back of his dome? LOL


We told him a few hours later.. We kept telling him .. Man it's like you have eyes in the back of your head you never miss a fish in the spread lol.. Miles is getting pretty creative for sure.. I think this is one of his best creations .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job guys. I think this is one of your best overall videos (so far) because it showcases how the Booby Trap team handles any and every thing to make the trip a success and insure people have the most unforgettable fishing experience of their lives. Super job on the camera angles and final editing too. Keep it coming guys - you're on a roll. 

Captain Bill


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

sweet video! They keep getting better every time!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

awesome trip and footage as always fellas, Miles is doing some awesome work here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice vid once again! Especially the part where they're pressing the "dinner buttons" !


----------



## ksh9711 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Video*



broadonrod said:


> We told him a few hours later.. We kept telling him .. Man it's like you have eyes in the back of your head you never miss a fish in the spread lol.. Miles is getting pretty creative for sure.. I think this is one of his best creations .. Capt. Ahab


Miles did a good job on it for sure considering what he had to work with :slimer: lol....

Thanks again Brett


----------

